
5 great business books to read - newacc
http://business.rediff.com/special/2009/oct/30/five-great-business-books-to-read.htm
======
davidcuddeback
I think that list misses one very important book: How to Win Friends and
Influence People, by Dale Carnegie. The people who are most successful in
business understand people, and that's what this book teaches. Understanding
people and being good at interacting with people will take you a lot further
in business than reading about why our economy failed.

